# MMA Fighter shot dead.



## Tez3 (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/eilers-shot-dead-15598


----------



## exile (Dec 26, 2008)

I just _hate_ to read about this sort of needless, pointless, meaningless loss of a human life. It will probably turn out to be one of those unbelievably screwed-up stories with people reacting on the basis of mistaken assumptions about each other, with way too much booze in the mix,  and way too little common sense and restraint. Everyone loses...


----------



## seasoned (Dec 26, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/eilers-shot-dead-15598


 


Very sad story, Hind sight is always 20/20, and it gives all of us a point of reference on which to evaluate our own life and situations.


----------



## Steve (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh man.  What the heck is going on???


----------

